# Es hat wieder einen erwischt!



## Knurrhahn (6. November 2005)

Ich habe gehört, dass gestern ein Brandenburger Angler vor Kühlungsborn  in der Ostsee ertrunken ist.
Man hat ihn angeblich heute Vormittag gefunden.
Boot war wohl etwas zu klein für eine Windstärke 6-7.
Den Angehörigen mein tiefstes Beileid.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Das ist schlimm, auch mein Beileid den Angehörigen.


----------



## Marcus van K (7. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Hallo,

ja es steht heut in der Ostsse-Zeitung. Mein Beileid gilt den hinterbliebenen.
War Samstag früh in Meschendorf und wolte mal mit meinem BB raus aber die Weißen Schaumkämme haben mich davon abgehalten.
War auch ganz schön komisches Wetter. Wellen aus NW und Wind aus SW.
Vielleicht Fallwind?


----------



## Stokker (7. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Das ist übel....


----------



## seejörg (7. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Das Boot ist nicht gekentert. Der Mann ist während der Fahrt aus dem Boot gefallen.Leider hatte er weder eine Schwimmweste noch einen Überlebensanzug an,sonst wurde vielleicht noch leben.
Mein Beileid den Angehörigen.


----------



## wodibo (7. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Das ist wirklich übel. Ich bin Samstag mit der Fähre von Rödby nach Puttgarden gefahren. Da sind 3x die Brecher bis zum Kaffeedeck an die Scheiben geklatscht. Hab dann kurz vor Puttgarden noch so ein kleines Boot auf den Wellen rumhüpfen gesehen und mich gefragt wie man so wahnsinnig sein kann.
Mein Beileid den Angehörigen.


----------



## fette beute (7. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

auch von mir ein herzliches beileid.
aber ohne weste nitn klein boot bei der windstärke,es sollte auch ein führerschein für kleinboote geben oder wenigstens ein kurs bevor man aufs offene meer darf.


----------



## Dieter1952 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*



			
				seejörg schrieb:
			
		

> Das Boot ist nicht gekentert. Der Mann ist während der Fahrt aus dem Boot gefallen.Leider hatte er weder eine Schwimmweste noch einen Überlebensanzug an,sonst wurde vielleicht noch leben.
> Mein Beileid den Angehörigen.


 
_Unbegreiflich_#d _Keine Schwimmweste,kein Schwimmanzug._ 

_Mir tun die Angehörigen leid._


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Gibts dazu echte Infos? Die Ursachen könnten schon lehrreich sein. Allerdings fällt mir sonst nichts mehr dazu ein...
War das ein Charterboot?


----------



## Marcus van K (7. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Also ich glaub nicht das irgendjemand der Kleinboote an der Ostsee vermietet, jemanden bei dem Wetter rauslässt und dann noch alleine!

Infos????? Windstärke 6-7 wie von Knurrhahn beschrieben


----------



## seejörg (8. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Der Wind kam zum Zeitpunkt des Unglücks aus sw-w mit ca.Stärke 5.Die Wellen waren sehr unberechenbar,es ensteht in diesen Gebiet bei solchen Winden so ne Art Kreuzsee.Es ist natürlich nicht ungefährlich sich mit einen kleinen Boot dahin zu wagen.Noch dazu allein und ohne Überlebensanzug,eine Schwimmweste hatte er auch nicht angelegt.
Das Boot war gemietet,alle erforderlichen Rettungsmittel(Schwimmweste,Kompass,Taschenlampe)befanden sich im Boot.Der Mann ist während der Fahrt aus dem Boot gefallen.Das Boot fuhr allein weiter,da die Sicherheitsleine vom Motor auch nicht angelegt war.Das erschwerte natürlich die Rettungsaktion ,da keiner wissen konnte wann und wo er rausgefallen ist.


----------



## Rausreißer (8. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Traurige Geschichte,#t 
Hätte man Ihn davon abhalten sollen...|kopfkrat #c 
Oder ist man sich und den Seinen selbst verantwortlich ?
Besser ist es wohl, man denkt darüber nach. 

R.R.


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Wenn Seejörg hier genaue Infos eingestellt hat, wurde ja mal wieder sämtliche Fehler gemacht, die überhaupt möglich sind. Eigentlich auch mal wieder ein Bericht für die Katastrophenthreads .." was man nicht tun sollte.."
Weiter möchte ich dazu nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## Pete (8. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

ja, es ist einfach nur traurig und mir tun die hinterbliebenen leid...war ja selbst noch eine woche zuvor auf der ecke mit einem kleineren boot draußen...wenn der mann aus dem boot fällt, scheint allerdings ein unvorhersehbares ereignis vorzuliegen...zudem womöglich verkettung unglücklicher momente...wer weiß...
aber: der wind war am sonntag nichts für kleine boote und erst recht nichts für alleinfahrer!!!
hier ist der ansatz zu suchen...für mich reine unvernunft...


----------



## seejörg (8. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ja, es ist einfach nur traurig und mir tun die hinterbliebenen leid...war ja selbst noch eine woche zuvor auf der ecke mit einem kleineren boot draußen...wenn der mann aus dem boot fällt, scheint allerdings ein unvorhersehbares ereignis vorzuliegen...zudem womöglich verkettung unglücklicher momente...wer weiß...
> aber: der wind war am sonntag nichts für kleine boote und erst recht nichts für alleinfahrer!!!
> hier ist der ansatz zu suchen...für mich reine unvernunft...


Hallo Pete,das Unglück war am Samstag ca 10-11.30 Uhr.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

|kopfkrat
sorry doch dies sind so die Momente wo 
"ich ganz langsam" 
bis 3 zähle 
und mir dann die 
Worte  fehlen...!

Mein Beileid den Angehörigen...


----------



## Pete (8. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

danke, seejörg...samstag war der wind nicht weniger, eher noch mehr...die ab-kuttertour fand zwar in eckernförde statt, aber man konnte ahnen, dass die windverhältnisse rund 180 km luftlinie weiter östlich nicht viel besser sein würden...


----------



## Barschfreak (8. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

tja:c 

auch mein tiefstes beileid den angehörigen!!!!:c :c :c 

barschfreak#6


----------



## seejörg (8. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Pete,der Wind nahm am Nachmittag vor Kühlungsborn zu ,doch da waren wir wieder an Land.Angeln konnten wir nach diesem Unglück nicht mehr.Es befanden sich noch einige Kutter aus Warnemünde draussen,aber auch die waren so langsam auf Heimroute.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## uer (8. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

ja, auch *mein herzliches beileid allen hinterbliebenen,*

es ist schrecklich genug was dort passiert ist, aber ich möchte euch mal was zu diesem thema 





> Noch dazu allein und ohne Überlebensanzug,eine Schwimmweste hatte er auch nicht angelegt.


erzählen oder besser gesagt was mir meist bei meinen touren wiederfährt,

ich war vor kurzem selber mit nem kleinen mietboot auf der ostsee, insgesamt waren wir wohl ca. 15-18 boote, (private sowie mietboote) soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, hatte nur ein einziger nem überlebensanzug + ne selbstaufblasbare schwimmweste an und mit, g )
selbst die schwimmwesten die sich in den booten befunden haben wurden nicht angelegt,

anderes beispiel: 
da ich öfter mal mit anglern aufen wasser unterwegs bin, kann ich nur sagen, keiner hat jemals nach ner schwimmweste gefragt oder eine angelegt, auch nicht wenn ich mir meine zumindestens in reichweite gelegt habe,

ich glaube schon das so etwas nicht die ausnahme sondern die regel ist, hier wie über all auf dem wasser, 

:s

ps: es wurde sogar von der wapo kontrolliert, aber nur nach den karten


----------



## Dieter1944 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Hallo Uer

""Ich glaube schon das so etwas nicht die ausnahme sondern die regel ist, hier wie über all auf dem wasser, 

 :s""

Ich glaube, wer hier liest, und das sind die wenigsten, fährt nicht mehr ohne.
Jetzt im Oktober auf Karmöy im Nebenhaus 8 Angler aus dem schönen Thüringen. Oft 4 bis 5 bft. Keiner eine Weste, keiner Überlebensanzug. Noch nicht einmal die Westen vom Vermieter ins Boot mitgenommen. 

Und jetzt hier.............mir tun die Angehörigen leid!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## bootsangler-b (9. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

moin,

heut steht etwas mehr dazu in der ostseezeitung. der leichtsinn war wohl größer, als wir alle dachten...

http://www.ostseezeitung.de/do/lokales_dob_32303437323838.phtml


bernd


----------



## Reisender (9. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Ist ein Bootsverleiher nicht ferpflichtet eine Rettunsweste mit zu geben ??? Habe ich bis jetzt immer gedacht das man das muß !! oder zumindist eine im Boot liegen zu haben.


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Das ist schon alles bitter was da passiert ist.
Da ich dieses Jahr auch meine ersten Erfahrungen als Bootsvermieter gemacht habe, kann ich da glaube ich auch sehr gut mitreden.
Ihr werdet es kaum glauben was man da so für Leute kennen lernt.
Das geht los beim nicht tragen der Schwimmweste und hört beim sich total besaufen auf.
Und das schlimmste daran ist, sagt man solch Typen das wird man ausgelacht.
Aber einen kleinen Beigeschmack bei der ganzen Sache habe ich trotzdem.
Bei uns ist es so geregelt, dass keiner alleine mit dem Boot raus fährt.
Und ich bin der Meinung schon dadurch hätte das tragische Ende vermieden werden können.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Nach der Beschreibung in der Ostseezeitung ähnelt es sehr stark dem Ereignis, dass ich hier schon einmal beschrieben habe. Damals wars nur Langeland. Ich hoffe nur, es lesen möglichst viele Leute.


----------



## Angler_AST (9. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

auch wir wollten am Sonntag in Rerik unser Glück versuchen, die Wettervorhersagen waren ja nicht schlecht. Als wir allerdings die Schaumkronen auf der offenen See sahren, wussten wir, dass es kein Sinn macht. Danke noch einmal an Bernd, der uns nett empfangen und wieder nach Hause geschickt hat !!! 

Die Schaumkronen beobachte ich lieber in meinem Bierglas........

Auch von mir ein herzliches Beileid dem Angehörigen.


----------



## Stokker (9. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Warum sollte einer allein nicht rausfahren ??
Natürlich wäre es anders verlaufen wenn noch einer im Boot gesessen hätte. Aber daraus sollte man nicht ableiten das es zwingend  notwendig wäre.
Ich fahre oft allein raus und sehe auch Hunderte andere die es genauso halten.
In diesem Fall ging es halt daneben weil derjenige einige Lebenserhaltende Massnahmen nicht getroffen hat.
Oberstes Gebot wenn ich allein draussen bin ( egal wie schwach der Wind ist )) ist die Schwimmweste , Küstennähe und neuerdings Signalraketen an der Weste.
Das allein hätte ihm schon geholfen...


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Natürlich kann jeder machen was er will.
Aber ich verleihe nun mal die Boote und fühle mich meinen Kunden gegenüber verantwortlich.
Und bei mir ist es ein Teil der Sicherheitsvorkehrungen keinen alleine mit dem Boot raus zu lassen.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## hd-treiber (9. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Kann es sein, dass der Angler eine offene Hose hatte? Das würde einiges erklären.... 

Beim Pinkeln auf`m Boot immer in einen Eimer!!#6


----------



## sundeule (9. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Meine tief empfundene Anteilnahme den Hinterbliebenen!




Angesichts der Tragik äußere ich mich nicht weiter zu den Umständen...



... und reflektiere weiter meine persönlichen Vorkehrungen beim Bootsangeln.


----------



## Seebaer (9. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

*Auch mein tiefstes Beileid an allen Angehörigen....*

Denke aber auch an die - die Wasserleichen bergen müßen und hoffe sie können es gut verarbeiten.


----------



## AKor74 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

so lange nichts geklärt ist, ist jede Spekulation sinnlos. Es gibt so viele Gründe über Bord zu gehen, ein Herzkasper oder Schlaganfall reicht, da nützt nach 1 Stunde bis zum gefunden werden auch keine Rettungsweste oder gar ein Überlebensanzug mehr. Vielleicht wurde er auch von einem Dritten frisch gemacht...kann alles sein. Und wenn es Leichtsinn oder alkoholisierter Übermut war, dann selber schuld. In diesem Sinne....


----------



## HD4ever (9. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

was soll man dazu sagen ....  #c 
*kleines Boot, 6-7, keine Schwimmweste, kein Überlebensanzug* .........   #q#q#q
wenn das mal nicht schon fast einem Selbstmord gleicht ....  #d
Ganz klar auch nen großes Beileid an die Angehörigen !!!!
nicht zu fassen wie leichtsinnig manche sind ... |krach:


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Ne Arkor, ein Überlebensanzug und eine ohnmachtssichere Rettungs- (nicht Schwimm-) weste hätten eben gerade auch einen ohnmächtigen so im Wasser gehalten, dass er überlebt hätte - insbesondere bei den fast noch Badewassertemperaturen.
Also eine richtige Weste, nicht die kleinen Billigteile. Die helfen dir nur, wenn du auch wach bist.


----------



## bootsangler-b (9. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

moin,

leute, haltet doch mal den ball flach... kommt ja noch, dass ihr nur noch mit taucheranzug, pressluftflaschen und voller raketenschusseinrichtung zum angeln geht. 
also es reichen doch die üblichen sachen aus. wetterbericht kennen, sich über   besonderheiten des reviers informieren, null alkohol an bord, rettungsweste, die das gewicht trägt. einheimische (bootvermieter entweder befragen oder auf hinweise hören). und nicht HELD spielen...
ich treck doch nicht den üle-anzug auf der ostsee an, wenn meine frau sagt, dass ich was zum abendbrot holen soll, ist doch schwachsinn.
flieg doch mal mit dem zeug bei jetzt 11 grad rein. denkst du, dich findet nach zwei stunden jemand lebend?  kaum.. du nennst es ja badewassertemperatur. ich nicht.

es ist tragisch und bestimmt war da eine menge leichtsinn bei.

lasst uns einfach alle nur daraus lernen... das ist bestimmt auch im sinne der angehörigen, denen ich meine anteilnahme versichere.


bernd


----------



## Stokker (10. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Ich sag`s doch. Wenn du allle " normalen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen " triffst, damit du eine Weile länger leben kannst dann ist das reicht das.
Wenn einer natürlich nicht weiss was ungesund werden könnte dann ist das seine eigene Schuld wenn es schlimm wird. 
Aber in diesem Fall ist ja noch gar nichts geklärt.

Das nützt den Angehörigen natürlich nichts, denn es ist nachher egal weshalb  er umkam.Die müssen damit fertig werden ,dass der Mann und wahrscheinlich der Vater nie mehr wiederkommen...


----------



## Fairlay (10. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> leute, haltet doch mal den ball flach... kommt ja noch, dass ihr nur noch mit taucheranzug, pressluftflaschen und voller raketenschusseinrichtung zum angeln geht.
> also es reichen doch die üblichen sachen aus. wetterbericht kennen, sich über   besonderheiten des reviers informieren, null alkohol an bord, rettungsweste, die das gewicht trägt. einheimische (bootvermieter entweder befragen oder auf hinweise hören). und nicht HELD spielen...
> ...


@ Bernd 
Der Anzug den Du da besitzt ist sicherlich ein Floater und kein Überlebensanzug.... dieser Floater, der in etwa dem Tragekomfort eines Thermoanzugs entspricht hätte dir bei 11 ° locker ziwschen 30 - 1 Stunde gebracht ohne in Lebensgefahr zu kommen. Bei dem Unglück dieses Jahr vor Smöla waren die Überlebenden 18 Stunden im Wasser!  Eine *passende* Weste dazu von 275 N hätte dich selbst bei Ohnmacht mit dem Kopf so über Wasser gehalten, das Du hättest Atmen können. 

Das ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint, aber Bequemlichkeit ist lebensgefährlich.


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Fairlay#6 #6 #6 

so ist es! 11 Grad Wassertemperatur sind kein Problem bei vernünftigem Anzug und einer 275N Weste.

Die Hinweise "nun haltet mal die Füße still" sind für mich absolut unangebracht, es sei denn, man legt hier Wert drauf, weitere Beeileidsbezeugungen abgeben zu wollen.
Wenn dieser tragische Tod und dieser Thread - außer der Befriedigung von Neugier - nur einen einzigen Zweck erfüllen sollte, dann doch den, weitere Tote zu verhindern. Das wäre sicher auch im Sinne der Hinterbliebenen.

bootsanglerb
Du solltest dir wirklich einmal durchlesen, was du hier geschrieben hast. Man liest immer wieder in Kommentaren der Küstenbewohner eine gewisse eingebildete Überlegenheit gegenüber den Binnenländern heraus. Man hat sich dran gewöhnt. Allerdings säuft ein Küstenbewohner genauso schnell ab, wie ein Binnenländer.
Was ich sagen will: Ihr habt natürlich den Vorteil, stets auf die wirklich guten Verhältnisse warten zu können. So verstehe ich dann auch deinen Hinweis mit dem Abendbrot. Deine Frau wird dich bei Wind um 5 sicher dann auch eher ins
Fischgeschäft schicken.
Nur: Auch der Kurztrip kann zum ertrinken führen, sobald das Wasser nur etwas tiefer ist, wie der Abstand von der Fußsohle bis zur Oberkante der Unterlippe!


----------



## Torskfisk (10. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Schuld oder nicht schuld......selber schuld, alles völlig egal.
Wichtig ist doch, dass wir alle aus diesen Fehlern lernen, damit nicht irgendwann jemand unseren Angehörigen herzliches Beileid wünschen muß.
In diesem Sinne werde ich mich auch in Zukunft darum bemühen, die Sicherheit so hoch wie möglich zu halten.


----------



## ruhrangler (10. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

also ich zieh selbst in unserem binnengewässer,mit ner wassertiefe von 3-4 m., wenn ich nachts mit dem ruderboot draußen bin, ne weste an.
ich bin doch nicht bekloppt und ersauf in ner pfütze.

liebe angelfreunde, passt immer gut auf euch auf und seid nicht zu bequem euch abzusichern !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

LG aus dem pott


----------



## seejörg (10. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Ich bin der Meinung das bei diesen Temperaturen ein Floater-Überlebensanzug und eine Schwimmweste sehr wichtig sind.Leider hat jeder eine andere Meinung darüber. Ich glaube auch nicht das jeder von der Küste die Ansicht von Bernd vertritt.Gut wenn ich 500m rausfahre um ein paar Platte oder Dorsche zu fangen ,das mag ja gehen.Doch die meisten fahren weiter raus.
Auch ich konnte es nicht fassen das sowas passiert,noch dazu das sich zu dieser Zeit einige Kutter und kleinere Boote in der Umgebung befanden.Doch keiner hats gesehen.
Deshalb sorgt für euch vor,ihr habt nur das eine Leben.
Gruss  Jörg


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Ich möchte es noch einmal klar sagen: Es geht mir hier auch nicht um einen Angriff gegen Bernd. Ich habe mehr als 15 Jahre Bootserfahrung. Daher ist es für mich nicht die Frage, ob ich 500m oder 5 km rausfahre. Ich stelle mich grundsätzlich darauf ein, das es Probleme geben könnte. Es wird also mit voller Ausrüstung gefahren - und mit vollem Tank. Egal ob ich 20 Minuten oder 8 Stunden rausfahre. Manchmal fährt man eben nicht, sondern man wird gefahren!


----------



## Fairlay (10. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte es noch einmal klar sagen: Es geht mir hier auch nicht um einen Angriff gegen Bernd.
> Es wird also mit voller Ausrüstung gefahren - und mit vollem Tank. Egal ob ich 20 Minuten oder 8 Stunden rausfahre. Manchmal fährt man eben nicht, sondern man wird gefahren!



Dem möchte ich mich 100% anschliessen
Es geht auch nur darum vor der "schleichenden" Unachtsamkeit zu warnen und da schliesse ich mich auch nicht aus.
Wenn man(n) die Gefahr 100% vorraussagen könnte bräuchten wir uns auch nicht zu schützen. Dummerweise passiert es immer dann, wenn man(n) eben nicht damit rechnet und....später hört man dann hoffentlich noch Sachen wie:
"Sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt!"
"Damit konnte man doch nicht rechnen!"
"Plötzlich kam da diese Welle!"
"Hätte nie gedacht, das das Wetter so schnell umschlägt!"

Schätze sowas habt ihr alle schon mal gehört oder selbst erzählt.


----------



## noworkteam (11. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

@ dolfin:

100% zustimmung, nur wer sich im vorfeld gedanken über mögliche gefahrensituationen macht und sich entsprechend vorbereitet, hat im fall der fälle meistens den entscheidenen vorteil. (die gewonnene zeit kann leben retten).

ich bin noch nicht mit einem kleinen boot auf die ostsee geschippert, denke aber das ich zum thema "sport und sicherheitsverhalten" schon mitreden kann.

bin jahrelang fallschirmspringen gewesen und musste leider auch diverse schwere bzw. tötliche unfälle mitkriegen. es war nicht ein einziger dabei, wo das material versagt hat. alle hatten den faktor mensch zu ursache:

-selbstüberschätzung (" wenn andere bei diesem schlechten wetter springen, dann kann ich das auch" PS. spielt schon eine rolle ob 1000+ sprünge oder nur 50)

-leichtsinnigkeit ("wenn andere ein kleinen schirm springen, will ich auch mal")

-fahrlässigkeit ("nein ein automatisches reserve-öffnungssystem brauche ich nicht, ich schaffe alle notsituationen selber")

-überheblichkeit ("jetzt zeige ich euch allen wie toll und schnell ich landen kann")

abgesehen davon das beim springen der fehler innerhalb kürzester zeit fürchterliche ursachen nach sich zieht, kann man alle punkte aufs bootsfahren bzw. andere sportarten mit gefahrenpotential übertragen.

alle bitte immer daran denken "safety first", eure angehörigen, freunde und auch euer sport  werden es euch danken.

mein mitgefühl den angehörigen, welche mit dem schweren persönlichen und tragischen verlust zurechtkommen müssen.

@bernd:
nur weil meine frau sagte ich sollte schnell wiederzurück kommen, hab ich auch nie erst auf 300m den schirm geöffnet,..,zu deinem posting sag ich lieber nix, aber sicherlich lebst du dann auch nach dem motto: " ach, ich fahr nur mal schnell einkaufen, sicherheitsgurt lohnt sich erst ab dem xten kilometer...


----------



## bootsangler-b (14. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

moin,

wer mich falsch verstehen will, soll das ruhig tuen. ich halt das aus. es ist ja für viele ein besonderes vergnügen, immer genau zu wissen was alle anderen falsch machen und immer schön den lehrmeister zu spielen. und hineininterprätieren kann man in jedes posting was, so man seine message damit "verfeinern" kann. find ich aber nicht faif!

was ich meinte, und das ist genau zu lesen, wenn man es dann will, ist, nicht HELD spielen zu wollen. keiner von "den eine gewisse eingebildete Überlegenheit zeigenden  küstenbewohner" wäre bei dem wetter dorthin gefahren, wo der tragische unfall passiert ist. 
wer die ostsee kennt, hat ehrfurcht vor ihr!!
der vermieter hatte doch gesagt was kommt und wie weit und wohin man bei dem wetter durfte.
sicherheit hat priorität!! aber ein üle hilft auch nicht aus jedem schlamassel.

bernd


----------



## Fairlay (14. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

@bernd

wie schon gesagt, was ich gesagt hab bezog sich eigentlich gar nicht so auf dich, sondern viel mehr auf die schleichende Unachtsamkeit die *uns alle* dann und wann befällt. Ich hoffe du hast mich da richtig verstanden. Das sollte kein Lehrmeistergesabbel sein


----------



## Torskfisk (14. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

@ fairlay
Es ist völlig egal wie du es gemeint hast, selbst wenn es Lehrmeistergesabbel gewesen wäre(was es nicht war) solange dadurch auch nur einer mehr auf seine Sicherheit achtet und man nicht nur noch mit seinen Angehörigen kommunizieren kann hast du verdammt viel erreicht.


----------



## Rosi (14. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Eine liebe Freundin ist Trauerrednerin und mußte auch schon einigen Anglern die letzten Worte mit auf den Weg gegeben. Da waren Vater und Schwiegersohn, die im vergangenen Jahr vor Kühlungsborn verunglückten. Die Beiden waren schon 100mal gemeinsam auf der Ostsee, kannten sich aus und dachten es wird wie immer, dann wurden sie leichtsinnig. 
Es ist die Gefahr im eingeschliffenen Umgang. "Das habe ich schon 100mal erlebt und es ging immer gut#d "Aber laßt einmal etwas ungewöhnliches passieren und sie kennen sich nicht mehr aus. Da hilft auch die Anwesenheit einer 2. oder 3. Person nicht!

Deshalb keinen Alkohol an Board!


----------



## Fairlay (15. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

Danke Torskfisk


----------



## bootsangler-b (15. November 2005)

*AW: Es hat wieder einen erwischt!*

moin,
rosi sagt es. es ist der leichtsinn, der jeden befallen kann.... 

Fairlay, du hast mich nicht angegriffen. wir sind einer meinung!

nur, wir sollten es nicht übertreiben. normale sicherheit reicht auf der ostsee aus!
wetter und wind gucken,
sich in motor und bedienung einweisen lassen
gucken, dass genügend treibstoff da ist
nie im boot aufstehen
auf ausrüstung im boot achten (wasserschippe und ruder)
kompass und handy mitnehmen
rettungsweste anlegen
*kein alkohol*
keine anderen drogen
zum pinkeln einen eimer oder ein plasterohr mitnehmen
kein HELD sein wollen, warum auch immer
auf den vermieter des botes oder irgendeinen "besserwisser" von der küste hören..... der hat das schon öfter gemacht und lebt immer noch...

allein durch technik überlebt keiner.nicht jeder angler kann sich den teuren überlebensanzug, der bei niedrigen wassertemperaturen nur bedingt "hilft", leisten.


bernd


----------

